# Wobbly Table



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

This is my first post, so bear with me. First of all this is
a great site and I'm glad it's sticking around. I have a 270 bh
and the table is very wobbly. I tried shims and they helped a 
little, but not enough. It's also difficult to slide our legs under. 
Does anyone have any aftermarket ideas. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

We put these click under the feet, slides real well now.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Blip said:


> This is my first post, so bear with me. First of all this is
> a great site and I'm glad it's sticking around. I have a 270 bh
> and the table is very wobbly. I tried shims and they helped a
> little, but not enough. It's also difficult to slide our legs under.
> Does anyone have any aftermarket ideas. Thanks, Steve


[/quote]
Steve, I had the same problem on mine. Go to Camping World and purchase the 2 metal tubes as well as 4 adapters. Two go on the table underneath, and two adapters get mounted to the floor. Drilled and screwed in. It works great. Then you can get rid of that lousy table stand. If you can not get to Caming World go to your dealer.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If the table is wobbly because the four feet aren't resting on the floor evenly, they are adjustable. When we first got ours they kept unscrewing. There are locknuts on each foot. Adjust the feet until the table is stable, then tighten the locknuts with a wrench.

I unscrewed the base from the underside of the table, and rotated it 90 degrees. By repositioning the latch, we no longer hit our knees trying to slide into the seat.

The base is flexible if you lean on the table.

As a side note, it's best to lower the table for traveling. If it's up while traveling, it could tip over and do damage to the interior. Also, some Outbackers have had the feet off the edge of the carpet when they retracted the slide, and the feet dug into the vinyl floor and ripped it.


----------



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

Blip said:


> This is my first post, so bear with me. First of all this is
> a great site and I'm glad it's sticking around. I have a 270 bh
> and the table is very wobbly. I tried shims and they helped a
> little, but not enough. It's also difficult to slide our legs under.
> Does anyone have any aftermarket ideas. Thanks, Steve


[/quote]
Steve, I had the same problem on mine. Go to Camping World and purchase the 2 metal tubes as well as 4 adapters. Two go on the table underneath, and two adapters get mounted to the floor. Drilled and screwed in. It works great. Then you can get rid of that lousy table stand. If you can not get to Caming World go to your dealer.
[/quote]
I like the idea of the tubes. Could have two different lenghts, 1 for table use, the other if i ever need it as a bed.
Not sure about drilling holes in my new camper. Thanks for the idea, Steve


----------



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

duggy said:


> If the table is wobbly because the four feet aren't resting on the floor evenly, they are adjustable. When we first got ours they kept unscrewing. There are locknuts on each foot. Adjust the feet until the table is stable, then tighten the locknuts with a wrench.
> 
> I unscrewed the base from the underside of the table, and rotated it 90 degrees. By repositioning the latch, we no longer hit our knees trying to slide into the seat.
> 
> ...


Rotating the legs would solve half my problem, thanks for the suggestion. Steve


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Andover Family said:


> I like the idea of the tubes. Could have two different lenghts, 1 for table use, the other if i ever need it as a bed.
> Not sure about drilling holes in my new camper. Thanks for the idea, Steve


You wouldn't need a short set for the bed. Just remove the legs, and support the table with the wood strips that are already there for the bed. Personally, I'm not a big fan of the posts. They will make the table a little more solid, but you lose the ability to move the table, or take it outside, if you want. I was happy when they switched to a free-standing table. If you want the ability to move the table, there are other folding legs available, which aren't as wobbly.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

one suggestion. It will help the table, but not completely eleminate the problem. As duggy says, rotate the stand 90 degrees on the tabletop. just turn it upside down,unscrew it, and rotate the stand 90 degrees with the lever facing out. In addition of helping it does two other things. First, you won't bang your knees on the stand when sliding in. and second you can screw a strap to the back of the seat to keep the table from sliding around when traveling.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> and second you can screw a strap to the back of the seat to keep the table from sliding around when traveling.


To keep the table from sliding when traveling, I put a two inch strip of self adhesive velcro on the underside edge of the table, and the corresponding fuzzy strip on the wood ledge that the table rests on when it's in the bed position. We always put our table down to travel.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

KTMRacer said:


> one suggestion. It will help the table, but not completely eleminate the problem. As duggy says, rotate the stand 90 degrees on the tabletop. just turn it upside down,unscrew it, and rotate the stand 90 degrees with the lever facing out. In addition of helping it does two other things. First, you won't bang your knees on the stand when sliding in. and second you can screw a strap to the back of the seat to keep the table from sliding around when traveling.


It's a little hard for me to visualize this since I don't actually have the table to look at. Have you guys rotated the stand 90 degrees, or 180 degrees? I think 90 would put the stand with the handle facing either the front or back of the trailer, and 180 would have it facing the fridge?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> one suggestion. It will help the table, but not completely eleminate the problem. As duggy says, rotate the stand 90 degrees on the tabletop. just turn it upside down,unscrew it, and rotate the stand 90 degrees with the lever facing out. In addition of helping it does two other things. First, you won't bang your knees on the stand when sliding in. and second you can screw a strap to the back of the seat to keep the table from sliding around when traveling.


It's a little hard for me to visualize this since I don't actually have the table to look at. Have you guys rotated the stand 90 degrees, or 180 degrees? I think 90 would put the stand with the handle facing either the front or back of the trailer, and 180 would have it facing the fridge?
[/quote]

I rotated mine 90 degrees with the handle facing into the aisle. Makes it easier to drop the table. Also this puts the other vertical leg up against the back seat cushion. I then screwed a piece of webbing with a plastic buckle to the wood under the seat. When we travel we buckle the table to the seat so it won't move. A piece of velcro webbing would do the same. AND, most importantly no more banged legs sliding into the seats!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> one suggestion. It will help the table, but not completely eleminate the problem. As duggy says, rotate the stand 90 degrees on the tabletop. just turn it upside down,unscrew it, and rotate the stand 90 degrees with the lever facing out. In addition of helping it does two other things. First, you won't bang your knees on the stand when sliding in. and second you can screw a strap to the back of the seat to keep the table from sliding around when traveling.


It's a little hard for me to visualize this since I don't actually have the table to look at. Have you guys rotated the stand 90 degrees, or 180 degrees? I think 90 would put the stand with the handle facing either the front or back of the trailer, and 180 would have it facing the fridge?
[/quote]

From the factory, the handle faces the rear of the trailer. That's why you bang your knee on it, sliding into the rear bench. Like KTMRacer, I rotated ours 90 degrees, so the handle faces the center of the trailer.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

From the photo posted by Andover Family, it looks like the handle faces the inside of the "U" shape, which I think would be the side of the trailer? Are the tables set up differently from model to model? So what you're saying is to rotate the stand so that the long handle-looking-thingy with the spring is facing toward the inside of the trailer (the aisle, facing the fridge, or whatever)?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I just took some pictures of our dinette table, to show you how it looks with the legs rotated 90 degrees.









This picture shows how the table looks in the normal position. Notice two of the feet are off the slide carpet. I have those levelers adjusted as far out as they will go, and the lock nuts tight to hold them there. The other two are wound in as far as they will go, and locked. This is where you could tear the vinyl floor if you left the table set up like this, and retracted the slide.









This picture lets you see how much legroom there is to slide into the seats.









This picture shows the old screw holes, and where I remounted the legs.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the same table top but my legs go the other way?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Braggus said:


> I have the same table top but my legs go the other way?


That's because I removed the legs, and rotated them 90 degrees. In the picture of the underside, you can see the 12 screw holes from the original mounting.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

duggy said:


> I have the same table top but my legs go the other way?


That's because I removed the legs, and rotated them 90 degrees. In the picture of the underside, you can see the 12 screw holes from the original mounting.
[/quote]
Yeah seen those, wasn't sure on it though.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

duggy said:


> I just took some pictures of our dinette table, to show you how it looks with the legs rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Duggy, that's pretty much what I was thinking. Rotating the stand 90 degrees for us would have the handle facing the rear of the trailer (or the front). I don't think I really like the look of that stand, and I do remember banging knees when we were shopping and trying out the trailer. I bet I would be one who forgets to lower it and tears the linoleum too. I may just ditch the whole thing and change it to the aluminum poles with the mounts that screw to the floor. We have plenty of outdoor tables and wouldn't need to take that one out of the trailer anyway.


----------



## NC Backers (Jul 10, 2013)

I know this is an older post, but we just bought a 312bh and were having the same issue. The pics and suggestions have helped us with our banged knees. Thanks!


----------

